# Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

						Der japanische Technikkonzern Epson steht momentan in Frankreich unter Verdacht, die eigenen Druckerpatronen gezielt nach einiger Zeit als leer anzugeben, obwohl eigentlich noch Farbtinte vorhanden ist. Diese fehlerhafte Angabe führt dazu, dass der Drucker die Patrone nicht mehr akzeptiert und diese dementsprechend ersetzt werden muss. Zudem wird der hohe Preis von Druckertinte kritisiert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*


----------



## Schasa (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Kleiner Tipp: Fill In Patronen zBsp von Octopus.
Aber aufpassen: keine Updates mit dem Gerät machen!


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Das ist doch schon lange bekannt meine Ich, der Seitenzähler der sagt nach X Seiten ist die Patrone leer egal ob das so ist oder auch nicht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Das ist bei meinem HP nicht anders. Anschließend kann ich noch mit den "leeren" Patronen 20 Din A4 Farbfotos drucken.


----------



## SilentHunter (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Bei den Preisen muss man schon fast von Tintenmafia reden .

Das läßt aber Raum für Schwarzmarkthandel .Der Tintendealer in der dunklen Gasse freut sich über jeden Druckerjunkie Neukunden .

Aber mal Spass beiseite was rechtfertigt Preise von 2062 Euro pro Liter ????????? 

Dagegen ist ja ÖL zum Spottpreis zu haben und das ist in absehbarer Zeit irgendwann mal alle .


----------



## Silverfalcon (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Ich sag nur kauf keine Tintenspucker mehr sondern vernünftige Toner: Die Geräte sind zwar deutlich teuerer haben sich aber durch die hohen Druckmengen pro Kartusche schnell rentiert und es gab da noch nie Probleme mit Trickserei oder Nachgemachten Produkten.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Das machen doch alle Hersteller so,

irgendwie muss man die lächerlichen Druckerkosten ja wieder reinholen


----------



## hRy1337 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Kann Silverfalcon nur zustimmen. Brauche den Drucker nicht so höufig, weshalb ein Tintenstrahl eh nicht in Frage kommt.
Habe mir vor fast 2 Jahren einen Lexmark C746dn Farblaser der Duplex beherrscht und LAN bietet für ca. 150 € im Angebot gekauft.
Ersatztoner sind sauteuer, aber bei dem Neupreis vom Drucker gibt es dann halt wieder einen neuen C746dn.
Bin zwar kein Freund von solchen Gebahren, dennoch wollen die Hersteller es anscheind so - Nachhaltigkeit adé.

Ach so, die Toner beim Drucker Neukauf halten 2000 Seiten.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Das betrifft definitiv alle Hersteller.

Ich für meinen teil kaufe übrigens keinen Farbdrucker (Tinte) mehr. 
Mir sind, seit 2006, fast ein dutzend dieser Geräte, ab 50€ - 150€, diverser Hersteller verreckt - von den abartig hohen Preisen für die Tinte mal abgesehen.

Lieber ein (sw) Laserdrucker ab 100€+ oder ein (teurer) vernünftiger Farbdrucker (ohne Tinte) - die kann man auch richtig zerlegen, reinigen
und kaputte Teile austauschen.


----------



## sterreich (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Macht sowas nicht jeder Hersteller?

Also ich hab mit meinem Epson WF3520 so weit keine Probleme, außer dass mir manchmal der Druckkopf eintrocknet da ich selten drucke. Der Scanner mit automatischem doppelseitigen Feeder war bei mir der Hauptgrund für den Kauf. Nachgemachte Patronen gibt's inklusive Chip auch schon für 2€ das Stück, auf das hab ich damals Wert gelegt.

Wenn der mal das Zeitliche segnet gibt's bei mir auch einen Laserdrucker.


----------



## Erik1977 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Ich habe mit nachgemachten patronen nur probleme von tintentropfen auf dem papier verblasste farben und schnell eingetrocknende farbe im Kopf wobei die nachgemachten Tintenpatronen bei dem vielen Druckkopf reinigen auch nur halbsolange halten...Bei mir kommen nurnoch Epson Orginal Patronen in den Drucker die 30Euro Aufpreis zu nachgemachten ist mir das wert !


----------



## XXTREME (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Die Druckerhersteller sind seit eh und ja allesamt Verbrecher, Syndikat ähnliche Machenschaften sind ebenfalls zu unterstellen, wohl aber schwierig zu beweisen .


----------



## SilentHunter (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



hRy1337 schrieb:


> Kann Silverfalcon nur zustimmen. Brauche den  Drucker nicht so höufig, weshalb ein Tintenstrahl eh nicht in Frage  kommt.
> Habe mir vor fast 2 Jahren einen Lexmark C746dn Farblaser der Duplex beherrscht und LAN bietet für ca. 150 € im Angebot gekauft.
> Ersatztoner sind sauteuer, aber bei dem Neupreis vom Drucker gibt es dann halt wieder einen neuen C746dn.
> Bin zwar kein Freund von solchen Gebahren, dennoch wollen die Hersteller es anscheind so - Nachhaltigkeit adé.
> ...



Das macht dann pro Seite 0,075€ .Bei höchstens mal 10 Seiten im Jahr bei mir wenn ich sie nicht bei meinem Opa ausdrucken könnte ist ein Kopiershop immer noch die günstigere Wahl .


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Das betrifft definitiv alle Hersteller.
> Ich für meinen teil kaufe übrigens keinen Farbdrucker (Tinte) mehr.
> Mir sind, seit 2006, fast ein dutzend dieser Geräte, ab 50€ - 150€, diverser Hersteller verreckt - von den abartig hohen Preisen für die Tinte mal abgesehen.
> Lieber ein (sw) Laserdrucker ab 100€+ oder ein (teurer) vernünftiger Farbdrucker (ohne Tinte) - die kann man auch richtig zerlegen, reinigen
> und kaputte Teile austauschen.



Jein.
Bei Canon kann man fremde Tinte nutzen ohne irgendwelche Tricks.
Ich kaufe kein HP, Epson und Lexmark weil die in den letzen 20+ Jahren immer wieder negativ aufgefallen sind.
Aber anscheind kauf der (~Private) Markt  genau diese Geräte weil sie billiger sind.
Problematisch finde ich eher das man keine reinen Drucker mehr kriegt sondern so ein Mist wie Scanner uvm. dazu kaufen muss.
Bei Windows wurde ein riesen Theater gemacht mit dem IE aber bei Drucker?


Edit.
So oder sind sind die Preise für Druckerfarben viel zu teuer.
Bin mir sicher das bei 100€ der Liter immer noch die Gewinnspanne irre hoch ist. 

Hat einer noch Werbung aus den 90er? 
Ich meine da kosteten die Drucker 3-5 mal mehr dafür war die Tinte deutlich billiger.


----------



## Alreech (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Bei meinem alten Canon Drucker ist öfters mal die Tinte eingetrocknet.

Bei meinem neuen Canon Drucker passiert das nicht mehr, und auch die Druckqualität ist deutlich besser.
Allerdings macht der neue wenn man nicht jeden Tag druckt erstmal eine Reinigung des Druckkopfs, bei der Tinte verbraucht wird. Da ich wenig Drucke (meist schwarz-weis) und beim Druckkopfreinigen alle Patronen benutzt werden ist die Reinigung der Hauptverbrauch.

Ach ja, auch beim Canon Drucker kommt die Meldung das die Patrone leer ist relativ früh... ich vermute mal das der Zähler für den Tintenverbrauch zum Einen ziemlich ungenau ist, zum Anderen auch lieber vorzeitig meckert bevor der Druckkopf Luft zieht.
Ganz allgemein ist man heute besser dran wenn man zum Copyshop geht - ausser man druckt wirklich jeden Tag... (Home Office, ect...)


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Jein.
> Bei Canon kann man fremde Tinte nutzen ohne irgendwelche Tricks.


Stimmt.

Die Leer-Warnung hat aber einen anderen Grund:
den Schutz des Druckdüsen, die ohne Tintenkühlung einfach wegbrennen.
Epson verwendet zwar das Piezodruckverfahren, aber da werden die Düsen auch heiß.

Dazu mal eine andere Meinung:
Geplante Obsoleszenz › Programmierter Druckertod | Druckerchannel (DC).

Und Florian Heise ist kein Maulschwätzer.



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Ich kaufe kein HP, Epson und Lexmark weil die in den letzen 20+ Jahren immer wieder negativ aufgefallen sind.
> Aber anscheind kauf der (~Private) Markt  genau diese Geräte weil sie billiger sind. .


Gerade die Billiggeräte schaden der Qualität wie nichts anderes.
Die unterirdische Gerätequalität münzt sich in letzter Zeit auch in schlechtere Druckbilder um.



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Problematisch finde ich eher das man keine reinen Drucker mehr kriegt sondern so ein Mist wie Scanner uvm. dazu kaufen muss..


 Und man wirft drei (zwei) Geräte weg, wenn eins ausfällt.

Bei Epson sollte man nicht den neuesten Treiber installieren.
Mein Epson R285 läuft seit 10 Jahren mit kompatibler Tinte kostengünstig und fehlerfrei.

Der hat aber auch keine 39.- EUR gekostet ... .


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Tintenpatronen von Tintenstrahldruckern sind hoffnungslos überteuert und die hersteller tun alles dass man möglichst oft neue kaufen muss?

Das weiß jeder der in den letzten 15 Jahren einen Tintenstrahldrucker egal welcher Marke benutzt hat. Das ist derart offensichtlich das es nach nur wenigen Jahrzehnten sogar eine offizielle Stelle bemerkt hat. 

Ich meine mal ehrlich, das ist schon so seit ich denken kann. Ich musste bereits im letzen Jahrtausend die Windowsuhr meines PCs zurückstellen (ja, damals ging das noch) wenn ich was drucken wollte auf dem alten HP weil der Druckertreiber sonst das drucken verweigert hat weil die Patronen ja "abgelaufen" seien. Gut dass das Ding so schlampig programmiert war dass eine Uhrumstellung reichte um noch ein, zwei Jahre (absolut problemlos) mit den bösen abgelaufenen Patronen weiterzudrucken.

Heutzutage ists mir egal, ich besitze seit Jahren keinen Drucker mehr. Die 3 Seiten im Jahr die wirklich noch gedruckt werden müssen macht der fette Laserdrucker auffer Arbeit mit und das wars.


----------



## Firebuster (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Hab mir vor Jahren mal nen Brother HL 2030 für 80€ gekauft weil mir immer die Patronen des Tintenstrahldruckers eingetrocknet sind.
 Bin immer noch bei der ersten Tonerpatrone die dem Gerät bei lag.

Das Parfüm heißt übrigens Chanel Nº 5 und nicht Chanel 5 - ist ja kein Fernsehsender


----------



## SilentHunter (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



Firebuster schrieb:


> Hab mir vor Jahren mal nen Brother HL 2030 für 80€ gekauft weil mir immer die Patronen des Tintenstrahldruckers eingetrocknet sind.
> Bin immer noch bei der ersten Tonerpatrone die dem Gerät bei lag.
> 
> Das Parfüm heißt übrigens Chanel Nº 5 und nicht Chanel 5 - ist ja kein Fernsehsender



Dann wissen wir jetzt jetzt sicher das das ein Mann geschrieben hat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Ich sag nur kauf keine Tintenspucker


Mein HP 500C ist jetzt 25 Jahre in Betrieb und druckt und druckt und druckt. Die Patronen kann man mit einer Spritze auffüllen, hin und wieder gibt es zur Qualitätsverbesserung eine neue Patrone. Der hat aber auch 500,-€ gekostet und nicht 39,99€, das die Plastikbomber heute kosten.

Früher war alles besser! 
Wenn ich an den nicht fühlbaren Input Lag meines seeligen 386 denke, dieser riesige 4Mb Arbeitsspeicher und die 100Mb Festplatte, das reicht quasi immer noch, oder so....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Sch... Drucker Mafia, das ist seit Ewigkeiten bekannt aber niemand weist diese Halunken in ihre Schranken. Nicht nur die Füllung und die falsche Anzeige gehören angezeigt sondern natürlich auch die übertriebenen Preise für diese komische Suppe.
Mir wäre da lieber mehr für einen Drucker zu zahlen der natürlich auch entsprechend haltbar gebaut ist und dafür zivile Preise für die Plörre


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir wäre da lieber mehr für einen Drucker zu zahlen der natürlich auch entsprechend haltbar gebaut ist und dafür zivile Preise für die Plörre


Alle meine Drucker haben weit über 100.- EUR gekostet, der Epson 700 fast 300.- EUR.
Die ONUs kaufen aber lieber Billigsch ß, der beim Runterfallen in 1000 Teile zerfällt und bestialisch hohe Folgekosten hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Epson auf den Seziertisch aus dem gehobenen Bereich. Das war nur peinlich wie dort so manches in primitivster und billigster Weise verbaut ist. Ein weiterer Nebeneffekt ist das man die mit Müh und Not zerlegt bekommt wobei ab einem Punkt der fast von alleine in seine Bestandteile zerfällt, für den Zusammenbau hingegen braucht man schon fast ein Montage Team oder man hat wie Spongebob T. Tentakel als Nachbarn


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Nimm mal einen Canon ip 5650 oder 7250 auseinander.
Und das sind noch die guten.

Der Epson Workforce  xxxx hat eine sichtbar schlechtere Druckqualität als ein 20 Jahre alter Stylus 700 oder 750.
Und wehe, du drückst an der falschen Stell ans Gehäuse ... . 

Nur noch die höheren Epson Expression Home  (ab 6xx) und  Canon Pixma T (ab 6xxx) erreichen in etwa den Funktionsumfang und Druckqualität der 20 Jahre (!) älteren Typen.
Die Tröpfchengröße ist sogar erhöht worden bei Canon (1->2 pl). 

HP hat leider die günstigen und guten 551x .. 552x eingestellt.
Da waren Einzelpatronen und ein exzellente  OCR-Software enthalten.

Und wenn man heutzutage nach einem Jahr und drei Tagen einen Hardwareausfall hat bei HP - Pech gehabt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Danke, Canon und HP sind mir auch bekannt .
Ich nutze normalerweise seit vielen Jahren Canon ( Pixma IP 4000 / 4500 ) und hatte es mit dem Drucken immer überteiben und so waren immer die Druckköpfe hin die man zwar tauschen konnte aber deren Preis es eher vereitelten.
Leider wissen die Hersteller schon wie man einem den Drucker vergrault neben den Tintenbeschiss gibt es ja zb. auch einen Counter der ab einer gewissen Seitenzahl das Teil in REnte schickt


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> gibt es ja zb. auch einen Counter der ab einer gewissen Seitenzahl das Teil in REnte schickt


Na ja, manchmal sind die Meldungen auch richtig.
Vor einigen Wochen hab ich einen IP 4600 auseinandergeklipst und die Resttintenklumpen entfernt.
Das war schon gruselig.

Vor der Schauchdüse des Absaugauslasses saß ein 2x1x4 cm großer Tintenmatschklumpen

Die  "Windeln" waren getreten voll.
Nach dem Ausspülen und Reinigen lief die Kiste sogar wieder nach Rücksetzen des Resttintenzählers.

Ungefähr zwei Tage später waren die Finger auch wieder sauber.
Ohne Reinigung wäre dann die Resttinte aus dem Drucker ausgelaufen.

Die Schweinerei kennst Du sicher.

Und der EPROM-Rest hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Die Mühe macht sich leider nicht jeder und die Hersteller tun ja alles damit der Drucker möglichst ungeöffnet bleibt 


> Vor einigen Wochen hab ich einen IP 4600 auseinandergeklipst und die Resttintenklumpen entfernt.
> Das war schon gruselig.


Das war mein Hobby mit HP, sehen cool aus diese " Radiergummis ". Resets können natürlich klappen wenn man nicht an einer Stelle noch eine gemeine Sicherung anbringt die dann ihre Fassung verliert .

Ich bin trotzdem mal gespannt was aus der Sache wird und ob die dann nicht irgendeine Sauerei an anderer Stelle verbasteln. Mir persönlich wäre auch lieber man böte weniger Modelle an mit einer deutlich längeren EOL


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem mal gespannt was aus der Sache wird und ob die dann nicht irgendeine Sauerei an anderer Stelle verbasteln. Mir persönlich wäre auch lieber man böte weniger Modelle an mit einer deutlich längeren EOL


Da kommt nichts bei raus, wie immer seit 30 Jahren.

Der ONU will ja gar keine haltbaren Drucker.
Die stehen wie Blei im Regal.
Lieber werden 39,99 für den Drucker und 49,99 für jeden Satz Patronen bezahlt.

Ich bin für einen Preisaufschlag von 70.- EUR auf alle Drucker unter 150.- EUR und eine Dreijahresvollgarantie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Die würden am liebsten bestimmt sogar leere Drucker verkaufen und nach dem 2. Satz Patronen ( Original natürlich ) gibt es nur noch Rauchzeichen.
Die Menschheit muss langsam umdecken und unnötigen Müll vermeiden. Kostet nur unnötig wichtige Rohstoffe und die Entsorgung ist wenn überhaupt zu 100% sinnvoll möglich viel Geld.


----------



## tobse2056 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Ich nutze seit 9 Jahren meinen Brother  DCP-145 Multifunktions Drucker , der hatte noch nie eine eingetrocknete Patrone .  Die Patronen sind einzeln nach Farbe wechselbar und sind reine Tintenbehälter wodurch ich  einfach jeden Tinten Hersteller nehmen kann...

Hauptsache günstig       als beispiel  10x Druckerpatronen kompatibel fur Brother LC-980 xl LC980 xl Brother DCP-145C DCP-163C DCP-165C DCP-167C DCP-185C DCP-195C DCP-365CN DCP-373CW DCP-375CW DCP-377CW DCP-383C DCP-385C DCP-387C DCP-395CN DCP-585CW DCP-6690CW MFC-250C MFC-255CW MFC-290C MFC-295CN MFC-297C MFC-490CW MFC-5490CN MFC-5890CN MFC-6490CW MFC-6690CW MFC-6890CDW MFC-790CW MFC-795CW MFC-990CW Tinte Drucker Patrone mit Chip Fullstandsazeige: Amazon.de: Burobedarf & Schreibwaren

Hoffe das treue Gerät wird mich noch lange begleiten. (und der hat neu keine 150 Euro gekostet )


----------



## FetterKasten (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Sauerei sowas.
Habe mir deshalb vor nem Jahr einen Brother Laserdrucker gekauft.
Kein Stress mehr mit Tintenreinigungen und wenn der Toner als leer angezeigt wird, dann kann ich ihn im Servicemenü resetten und weiterdrucken.
Wenn er irgendwann mal Streifen druckt, dann nehm ich den Toner raus, schüttel und drucke nochmal ein paar Hundert Seiten, so wie es früher üblich war.
Wenn er ganz leer ist, kommt ein Drittanbietertoner für 19 Euro pro Farbe, mit dem man wieder 3000 Seiten drucken kann.

Hab aber ewig gesucht, bis ich so eine Funktion in der heutigen Zeit gefunden habe. Bei den Druckern von HP, Samsung etc. geht das normalerweise nicht und man muss halb volle Toner wegschmeißen. Die Verantworlichen sollten wegen Umweltverbrechen in den Knast.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*

Ich habe hier 3 Drucker, den Pixma IP 7250, Samsung Xpress C410W und einen HP Laserjet 1020. Am günstigsten kommt man natürlich bei Modellen weg wo die Kartusche, Fixiereinheit etc. in einem ausgetauscht werden. Man muss nur bereit sein 3. Anbieter zu nutzen wo es geht und im Vorfeld schauen was man für weitere mögliche Verschleißteile mit einkalkulieren muss. Mitunte rist es aber auch so das zb. sich Papier und Farbe nicht so mögen und wie gut sind die Nachbauten


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Epson: Vorwürfe wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz in Frankreich*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Die Patronen sind einzeln nach Farbe wechselbar und sind reine Tintenbehälter wodurch ich  einfach jeden Tinten Hersteller nehmen kann...


Nein, kannst Du nicht.
Du hast nur Glück gehabt bisher.

Ein Brother Tintenstrahldrucker verträgt eben nicht jede Drittpatrone.
Es ist ein gewisser Glykolanteil in der Tinte vorhanden.

Fehlt der, gibt es Klümpchen im Druckkopf.
Setzen die das Mikrosieb vor der Kopfdüse zu heißt es Kopfwecksel.

Kostet ohne Lohn 100.- EUR - je nach Gerät.

Man muß alle Teile komplett bis auf das nackte Druckwerk entfernen und dann den Kopf wechseln und wieder zusammenklöppeln.
Dauert locker 2 Stunden, wenn man es kann.


----------

